# Kompatible Layers basteln?



## MasterG (27. August 2001)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte gerne mit Layern arbeiten und mit ärgert mal wieder
NS 4.X. Der kann ja nur die <layer id="Layer4" ...."> Variante, mit der keine anderes Browser klar kommt. Kennt einer einen guten Workaround? 

Vielen Dank
Georg


----------



## bouncerxs (3. September 2001)

hhmm, ich bin ja so oder so keine fan vom netscape, ich sag ja immer ie. Ich meine das es eine automatische bowser-unterscheidung gibt, per javascript. das script prüft den browser und greift je nach browser auf auf den <layer> oder <div> tag zurück. nur das script hab ich nicht im kopf, wenn ichs finde kann ich ja die url posten.


----------



## MasterG (3. September 2001)

*Danke habe es selber geschaft*

NS 4.x kann wohl doch mit Layern <layer ..> umgehen, nur nicht mit verschachtelten. 

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## RedZack (4. September 2001)

Die Layer sollte man verbieten...
Eine old-school Tabelle tut es doch auch noch


----------



## Dunsti (4. September 2001)

ich habe auf meiner Seite nur <DIV>-Tags verwendet, und die verstehen beide Browser !!!!

Allerdings mag der Netscape eine Positionierung nur mit dem Attribut position:absolut 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

